# 97 Jeep Wrangler will not start



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Just checking to see if anyone has run into this issue. Jeep turns over fine but no spark and no fuel. Also the fuel gave and the volt meter don't move when the key is on. No codes from the computer. Jeep stays in matagorda and gets run about every two weeks. Ran fine last time...


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

The battery might not be good anymore.
Had the same problem once.. it turned over but wouldn't fire. Replaced the battery and it fired right up.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

LOL. I find this hysterical today because mine wont STOP. I can take the key out of my '14 and it still runs!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a fuse or the collision relay is stuck.That relay shuts off fuel and engine power in an accident.Might just unhook the battery for a couple minutes and hook back up to let the computer reboot.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you get it fixed?


----------

